# Message from Stacy (Bellarata Maltese)



## pammy4501

Stacy asked me to post this on her behalf. She is currently in route to LA for an emergent appointment at Animal Specialty Group. Last night Lucy began exhibiting signs of pain and was having some difficulty walking. She went to her vet today and he is sending her to Dr. Stacy Sullivan (same vet neurologist that treated my Lola) for evaluation. Please keep Stacy and Lucy in your thoughts tonight.


----------



## Charlie'sMom

Stacy and Lucy are in my prayers. I hope it won't be anything serious.
Please keep us updated.

Thank you.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## pippersmom

Poor Lucy. Sending prayers and good thoughts her way.


----------



## Chardy

Prayers for both Lucy and Stacy- Please keep us posted...


----------



## chichi

Sending prayers for Lucy. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## maddysmom

Sending prayers, good thoughts and hugs your way!


----------



## pammy4501

Charlie'sMom said:


> Stacy and Lucy are in my prayers. I hope it won't be anything serious.
> Please keep us updated.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Katie & Charlie.





pippersmom said:


> Poor Lucy. Sending prayers and good thoughts her way.





Chardy said:


> Prayers for both Lucy and Stacy- Please keep us posted...


I am 


chichi said:


> Sending prayers for Lucy. I hope it's nothing serious.





maddysmom said:


> Sending prayers, good thoughts and hugs your way!


*I am sure Stacy will appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers.*


----------



## Sylie

Oh how awful. I am sending hugs and well wishes to Stacy and dear Lucy.


----------



## elly

Good thoughts for Stacy, Marina and sweet Lucy:wub::wub: I love you Lucy!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pam -- those of us that know Lucy, know how very special she is. I know that she's Marina's heart dog, and I'm sure that Marina is beside herself with worry. As poised as Marina is, we sometimes don't remember that she's still a teenager and that this would upset her more than it would an adult -- and we all know how upset us Malt Moms get when there's something wrong with our fluff.

I'm hoping that it's not too serious and that it can be treated. Glad that Stacy will be seeing the neurologist that you used as I know she's the best in California.

As I said on FB -- sending lots of prayers and positive energy for Lucy, Stacy and Marina.

Please keep us posted if you hear more.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese

Sending lots of prayers. Hope all is well...


----------



## Maglily

They must be so worried, praying Lucy's OK soon.


----------



## silverhaven

I am so sorry to hear Lucy is sick. Lots if prayers and good thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## mdbflorida

Hoping everything will be okay. Sending positive thoughts


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

So sorry to read about little Lucy and will pray for a positive outcome after she sees the Neurologist. Prayers for Stacy and Lucy and Marina as well.


----------



## wkomorow

Poor Lucy, Stacy must be beside herself with concern. Hope all works out.


----------



## lynda

Sending lots of prayers and hugs to Lucy, Stacy and Marina. rayer:rayer:rayer::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## educ8m

Oh no! Praying for Lucy, Stacy, and Marina. Hopefully the neurologist finds nothing serious.


----------



## Furbabies mom

So sorry to hear this. I'll keep Lucy in my prayers., Marina and Stacy as well.


----------



## Ann Mother

So sorry. I hope the neurologist was able to see her today. Praying for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd

Hoping all is well and it's nothing serious for sweet Lucy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- those of us that know Lucy, know how very special she is. I know that she's Marina's heart dog, and I'm sure that Marina is beside herself with worry. As poised as Marina is, we sometimes don't remember that she's still a teenager and that this would upset her more than it would an adult -- and we all know how upset us Malt Moms get when there's something wrong with our fluff.
> 
> I'm hoping that it's not too serious and that it can be treated. Glad that Stacy will be seeing the neurologist that you used as I know she's the best in California.
> 
> As I said on FB -- sending lots of prayers and positive energy for Lucy, Stacy and Marina.
> 
> Please keep us posted if you hear more.


:goodpost:

Oh my gosh, my heart skipped a beat when I read this, My heart is breaking for all of them but especially Marina

Heavenly Father, we just never know what is going to happen in a day, Lord I ask that you would be with Stacy and Marina, give them traveling mercies, Lord I lift little Lucy to you give her your rest, I pray the pain has eased, give the neurologist your wisdom, use her Lord, help her to know what is causing Lucy's discomfort. Lord I know you are right next to all three of them, give Stacy and Marina calm spirits.
Thank you Lord for touching little Lucy. In Jesus name I pray. AMEN


----------



## pammy4501

Stacy did hit some typical LA traffic, but she is almost there. Lucy will be getting good care there. So hoping the wonderful vets at ASG can fix her!


----------



## Robynn

Prayers being sent. Someone, please try to update us as soon as there is any news.


----------



## MalteseJane

Oh no, I hope it's nothing serious and can be fixed.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Will certainly be getting the prayers out for little Lucy!


----------



## Snowbody

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- those of us that know Lucy, know how very special she is. I know that she's Marina's heart dog, and I'm sure that Marina is beside herself with worry. As poised as Marina is, we sometimes don't remember that she's still a teenager and that this would upset her more than it would an adult -- and we all know how upset us Malt Moms get when there's something wrong with our fluff.
> 
> I'm hoping that it's not too serious and that it can be treated. Glad that Stacy will be seeing the neurologist that you used as I know she's the best in California.
> 
> As I said on FB -- sending lots of prayers and positive energy for Lucy, Stacy and Marina.
> 
> Please keep us posted if you hear more.


:goodpost: So true, Lynn. Marina and Lucy have been such a closely bonded pair for so long -- I've seen them at so many shows and they are like one whether they're showing or grooming or playing. :wub::wub: Praying so hard for Lucy, Stacy and Marina that there's nothing major wrong and that she'll be able to come out of whatever is going on. rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

First off - THANK YOU pam for your help during this!! My vet didnt' really have a 'good' place to refer me to and thanks to you recommending Dr Sullivan, he was able to call and speak with her and we knew it was the right thing to do to send us down to LA to see her. The part that made me so nervous was my vet wanting me to get her to the specialist as soon as possible, as in, leaving immediately. Made the 3 hr drive in 3.5 hrs which wasn't bad considering i hit LA during rush hour. 

It was after normal 'business' hours when we got to speciality group but Lucy was examined by a vet (not the nuerologist though) immediately on arrival. They are leaning more to disc disease in her back but the fact that is so ataxic and keeps falling over when she tries to walk is worrying them. She also had very very delayed reflexes in the back end. 

They are keeping her overnight and we will see how things go in the morning. Really hoping it's nothing that some crate rest won't cure!


----------



## hoaloha

Stacy, we are all hoping and praying that Lucy feels much better soon and that it's something very fixable. You know we care for you and Lucy so anything that can help you guys, let us know. ::hugs::


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Stacy and Marina my prayers are going up to God for Lucy, I just don't understand what happened

Lord send your angels all around little Lucy, touch her Lord. Bring sweet rest to Stacy and Marina, give them both your peace that passes all understanding. Thank you for hearing all of our prayers. In Jesus name I pray Amen

I wish I could give you both a hug, I love you


----------



## Chardy

They are keeping her overnight and we will see how things go in the morning. Really hoping it's nothing that some crate rest won't cure![/QUOTE]

I hope so too Stacy, you have so many prayers being said. I hope the morning brings good news of an uneventful night. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom

Stacy, thank you for finding a time to update us. I've been thinking of all of you the whole afternoon as everyone else here I'm sure.
Prayers and positive thoughts are still coming your way.
Hang on there, hopefully it's nothing that cannot be cured.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## socalyte

Stacy, I saw this on Facebook but wanted you to be sure you knew that I had you, Marina and Lucy in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully you are right and it is something that crate rest will take care of. Big hugs to you all.:grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf

Lucy is in my thoughts tonight. I hope its nothing too serious.


----------



## BJR

Stacy, you are so thoughtful for keeping your SM family updated about Lucy, especially with the stress you must be under.


----------



## .13124

Oh no  I can just imagine how Stacy and Marina must feel, it breaks my heart, although I never met Lucy, I have seen her pictures and know how much she means to you two. I hope it is something fixable and wish her a safe recovery. Glad you were able to get to the specialist in L.A. quickly through the rush hour, she is in good hands I trust<3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven

Thanks for the update Stacy. Will be watching and hopeful for good news.


----------



## Ann Mother

Sounds like she is in good hands. Good thing you live in LA area where there are neurologist specialists. Praying for a simple fix for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss

I am waking up on Wed. AM to this news and just hoping & praying for Lucy, Marina & Stacy this morning. To those who kept the "night watch" I am sure your prayers have been heard. Hopefully today will shed more light & they will be able to see the specialist. We are pulling for you Lucy girl AS ALWAYS! 
Sending our love to Stacy & Marina as well. . . and thanks Pam for the alert!


----------



## ckanen2n

I just saw this and am in disbelief. Hoping and praying that the vets can get this resolved quickly. Hugs to Stacey and Marina!


----------



## SammieMom

bellaratamaltese said:


> First off - THANK YOU pam for your help during this!! My vet didnt' really have a 'good' place to refer me to and thanks to you recommending Dr Sullivan, he was able to call and speak with her and we knew it was the right thing to do to send us down to LA to see her. The part that made me so nervous was my vet wanting me to get her to the specialist as soon as possible, as in, leaving immediately. Made the 3 hr drive in 3.5 hrs which wasn't bad considering i hit LA during rush hour.
> 
> It was after normal 'business' hours when we got to speciality group but Lucy was examined by a vet (not the nuerologist though) immediately on arrival. They are leaning more to disc disease in her back but the fact that is so ataxic and keeps falling over when she tries to walk is worrying them. She also had very very delayed reflexes in the back end.
> 
> They are keeping her overnight and we will see how things go in the morning. Really hoping it's nothing that some crate rest won't cure!


Stacey, Thanks for update. I am so sorry! I will be praying this is from her back. :wub: the falling over has me worried too. So glad you have Pam there to help. She is a tower of strength and knowledge. 
hugs!!


----------



## maggieh

Praying it is nothing serious and she responds quickly to treatment!


----------



## lynda

Thanks for the update Stacy. I hope you get better news today. Will keep you all in my prayers.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## Brick's Mom

Sending my prayers to your family, I can't begin to imagine what you are going through.


----------



## aprilb

Stacy, this is scary, I know, and Lucy is so very special to you and especially Marina...my Rose did not fall over, but she was very weak in her back end and walked like she was drunk..she was quite wobbly and did not want to move...turned out she has IVDD...three discs are affected...crate rest for two weeks, pain meds, and prednisone...she is fine now...I am hoping for crate rest, too..this can be managed..:wub:


----------



## sherry

Thoughts and prayers on the way!


----------



## revakb2

Lots of prayers for Lucy and her family. I hope Lucy heals easily and quickly. I love your sweet Lucy.


----------



## Summergirl73

Oh no, so sorry to read this  . Please know that yall are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Orla

So sorry to hear this 
I hope Lucy will be okay soon!


----------



## jane and addison

Scary pray everything turns out alright. Hugs.


----------



## luvsmalts

Prayers for Lucy. Several years ago I had a small mix breed dog that that had disc surgery and had a complete recovery.


----------



## Snowbody

Checking in this morning and still praying for Lucy. :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie

I know it's too early to hear more, but still checking in and sending hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Lucy, Stacy, and Marina. Hope it is nothing serious and that Lucy is home in no time.


----------



## michellerobison

I just saw this, I hope she will be ok!


----------



## michellerobison

aprilb said:


> Stacy, this is scary, I know, and Lucy is so very special to you and especially Marina...my Rose did not fall over, but she was very weak in her back end and walked like she was drunk..she was quite wobbly and did not want to move...turned out she has IVDD...three discs are affected...crate rest for two weeks, pain meds, and prednisone...she is fine now...I am hoping for crate rest, too..this can be managed..:wub:


Amber , Bitsy and Sasha all have disc issues, and they do fall over like they're drunk or wobbly and delayed response. The vet does a combination of steroids and adjustments.I try to keep them from getting to rambunctious and watch to make sure their feet don't slip when running... If it the same thing, it can be managed..


----------



## sdubose

Just seeing this. Lifting Lucy up in prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Just checkin in to see how Lucy is doing and continuing to send prayers and healing energy. Hopefully meds and crate rest is all that is needed.


----------



## donnad

Praying for Lucy that it will be an easy fix.


----------



## lydiatug

Hoping and praying for some good news today for sweet Lucy and Stacy & Marina as well!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I can't stop thinking about little lucy and you and marina, praying today will bring good news


----------



## Mom2James

I can't stop thinking about poor Lucy, Marina and Stacy. It's a tough situation to go through. Marina continues to amaze me because she exhibits so much maturity, poise, focus and dedication. It's easy to forget how young she is......... Testament to what a great mom Stacy is too.....just hoping that everything resolves itself quickly. Positive thoughts for all.


----------



## edelweiss

Just quickly checking back on little Lucy, Marina & Stacy---any up-dates? Prayers continue.


----------



## Snowbody

Checking in for an update and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I hope she is doing better today Stacy. This is the third Maltese this month that I have heard with this same problem. All three have neck and back issues, but all are improving with crate rest and meds. I hope it turns out the same for Lucy. 
Hope to hear an update today. My best wishes.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Praying for you Stacey, Marina and Lucy. Hope all is better today.


----------



## KAG

Aww, my heart and prayers are with you all. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoooo


----------



## Furbabies mom

Checking in and praying everything is going to be alright!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Lucy didn't luck out with crate rest  - she is in surgery right now to fix the disc herniation, which gives her about a 90% chance of walking normally again. Poor Lucy, i feel soo bad for her.

To give a brief history of Lucy to newer members, Lucy was the first maltese I bought as a pet that started this whole huge obsession. She was also my daughter's Junior Showmanship dog for 6 years, only very recently being retired with a hair cut last month. She showed at 5 Eukanuba shows and 4 Westminster shows with Marina in Junior Showmanship so to say that Lucy is a huge part of our family, is an understatement! 

Here is a picture of Lucy at Westminster in February - 8 years old and still loved every part of showing (except the grooming, which is why we finally cut her down)











Thank you everybody sooo much for all the support! Will keep you all updated - surgery will take a few hours and I will update as soon as I know how it went.


----------



## michellerobison

We'll b right here, praying!


----------



## Snowbody

I know that everyone here is holding their collective breath. Sounds like great odds, Stacy. We love Lucy. :wub::grouphug:rayer:


----------



## Chardy

I LOVE LUCY!! Not only is she special she is beautiful and I hope the operation is over with soon. Many blessings to both you and Marina. You have such a great following of wonderful people that are all praying. Thanks for updating for us.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Oh no...Praying for Lucy!!! I remember taking my kids to show them Marina and Lucy at a show, and my daughter saying Lucy was the prettiest Maltese she had ever seen. Sending heartfelt prayers!


----------



## silverhaven

Looking forward to hearing she is out of surgery and doing great... Thanks for the update Stacy.


----------



## jane and addison

Get better soon little Lucy.


----------



## pippersmom

Prayers being sent that the surgery is a total success. Get well soon little Lucy.


----------



## mylittleleo

Lucy looks so sweet. I hope everything with the surgery goes smoothly and that Lucy will be up, happy, and walking normally in no time! Good luck, my thoughts are with you, Marina, and Lucy.


----------



## Silkmalteselover

Hoping to hear of speedy recovery.. a beautiful picture of her!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Oh Stacy:hugging: So many of us remember when you first joined sm, Lucy has always been such a part of you and Marina, she's going to be ok, praying for Lucy


----------



## maddysmom

Prayers for Lucy and you and Marina. I pray the surgery goes well, Lucy heals quickly and that it doesn't affect her walking. Get better little princess!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese

Just seeing that she had to have surgery. I am so sorry and praying this will relieve her pain and that she has a speedy recovery. I know this must be so very hard for your family. Prayers to you all!


----------



## mysugarbears

Keeping Lucy in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Praying for a safe successful surgery. Get well soon Sweetie.


----------



## aprilb

Sometimes surgery is necessary for a severely herniated disc..especially if she is unable to walk...in this case, steroids and crate rest would not be enough...but she should make a complete recovery..hang in there Stacy:wub:


----------



## elly

Prayers for Lucy:wub: I love that girl:wub:


----------



## maggieh

Praying for a good outcome!


----------



## Kathleen

Sending prayers for Lucy.
My very first Maltese, Molly, had to have this surgery also. She did great - she went from being unable to walk to walking right after the surgery. It is like a miracle. We are so lucky to live in a time where this kind of veterinary care is available. 
I will be thinking of Lucy and sending lots of love. :wub:


----------



## Ann Mother

The surgery will relieve the pain. The post-op pain is nothing compared to the pain she was experiencing. She will do great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Dearest Stacy and Marina ... I am sorry I couldn't post earlier. But, please know that both of you and precious Lucy have been in my thoughts and prayers all along.

I am so sorry that sweet Lucy has had to have surgery. However, thank goodness it is something that can be taken care of and that the success rate for her surgery is high. 

My prayers and positive thoughts continue that Lucy has a speedy recovery. Love and hugs for all of you.:wub::heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

JUST CHECKING IN, STACY AND MARINA:hugging:rayer: THE LORD BLESS YOU LITTLE LUCY


----------



## socalyte

I'm so glad to hear that it was something that at least was fixable-- though of course I know it would have been better still had Lucy not had to have surgery. It is so amazing how advanced veterinary care is now. I know with Cozette, I was astonished that they could do the femoral head osteotomy on a three-pound dog, and doing something as complex and delicate as disc surgery is nothing short of amazing. 

Please keep us updated-- I'm checking in as often as I can to get updates and keeping Lucy in my constant thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Piccolina

L............Lovely Lucy is a fighter and will win:clap:

U............Unleash her because in no time she will be ready to bounce again:happy:

C............Cute as a button:tender:

Y............Yes, we are all praying rayer: for her to come out even stronger






*


----------



## edelweiss

It is Thurs AM & I have a crowd coming for brunch today but wanted to quickly check about Lucy. I am glad she got a proper diagnosis & that the vet went right to task---praying for rest for all of you there 10 hrs. away from me! May God hold you in the palm of His loving hands!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Thank you again everyone for your concern!

Lucy is out of surgery and recovering - they won't let me see her tonight but are going to call me in the am and tell me when I can go see her. Will keep everybody updated!


----------



## SammieMom

Stacy-
bless her heart. :innocent: been long few days for her. And so glad they were able to help her. you could have gone through tons of resting it (which is not easy) and she still need the surgery. Thankfully we have more options now, I remember back when that was not case and we did what we could. Now there are so many expert/specialists in animal care. :thumbs up: Sammie would have a lame leg by now without his surgery.

Love they said a 90%. That is fantastic. 

Hugs!!! :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73

Sending you guys and little Lucy much love this morning. I hope she feels better very, very soon.


----------



## Chardy

I bet you are going to get some serious rest now too. With so many prayers, many wonderful friends, and such a caring loving family, let the healing begin for a full recovery!


----------



## revakb2

I'm so glad the surgery is over. Hopefully, she is well on her way to a complete reovery.


----------



## maltese#1fan

I'm keeping you, Marina and Lucy in my prayers. I know it's hard not to worry, but they are doing amazing things these days and it sounds like she is in good hands.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Sorry Lucy had to have surgery, Stacy but hoping for a quick and complete recovery for her!


----------



## edelweiss

Stacy, are you home & she in LA---big drive for you back & forth!
Sending up continuing prayers until we know all is well.
Big hugs to you & Marina.


----------



## sdubose

Checking in on Lucy. So sorry she is having surgery, but I have no doubt of God's healing power. Still praying.


----------



## donnad

Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ckanen2n

I hope sweet Lucy recovers quickly! I have bulging discs in my neck and it can be so painful! Did she get hurt playing with the AP?


----------



## Madison's Mom

I've not been able to be on SM the past few days so I'm just reading this. I'll be keeping little Lucy in my thoughts and pray for a quick recovery.


----------



## Snowbody

I know you can't wait to see her. So glad the surgery is done and that was the cause. Also wondering if you're staying in LA during this and has Marina been with you or home. I know she must be anxious to see her girl. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Continuing prayers and positive healing energy for Lucy. She is so very special.

I bet you're exhausted. How is Marina doing? Please give her a hug from me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you Lord for bringing little Lucy through this surgery
Lucy is on my mind and in my heart, my hubby is praying for her as well
Get rest Stacy, please give Marina a hug from me
Continued prayers for Lucy and both of you


----------



## bellaratamaltese

No complications so far and I get to see her today! HOpefully going home tomorrow. Thank you soo much for all the support! Lucy is a special girl and it makes me so sad to know she is hurting


----------



## Mom2James

Glad everything is starting to turn around. Hope Lucy gets to come home and that you and Marina have a less stressful weekend. My thoughts continue to be with you, Lucy and Marina.


----------



## Maglily

Glad she is doing well, I'm sorry I didn't see the posts about surgery earlier but happy it's behind you now.


----------



## socalyte

So glad to hear such a positive update! Lucy is such a special girl and I know that this has been very hard on all of you. I'll keep sending positive thoughts and prayers that her recuperation will go quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Praying for a continuing recovery. I know you'll be glad to see her.


----------



## MalteseJane

So happy the surgery went well and so far no complications. Now wishing her a speedy recovery.
View attachment 192241


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

bellaratamaltese said:


> No complications so far and I get to see her today! HOpefully going home tomorrow. Thank you soo much for all the support! Lucy is a special girl and it makes me so sad to know she is hurting


So glad to see this, Stacy. Yes, Lucy is a very special girl. I hope her healing is quick and as pain free as possible.


----------



## SammieMom

Stacey--The best thing I did was request a pain patch for Sammie post op after ortho surgery it lasted 5 days. But they put on him in the am day he was go home. They needed to monitor him for several hrs wearing it before going home. What a difference it made. 

Good luck today! xxxx:wub:


----------



## lynda

Praying for a full and quick recovery. Bless your little heart Lucy. Sister Katie and the gang are sending you lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Stacy I can't wait until she is home with you and Marina, praying for a fast recovery


----------



## Sylie

It is sad that she had to have surgery, but good that it was able to "fix" her problem. I am wishing for a quick recovery.

Lucy is just amazing. That photo is so beautiful. Love and hugs to the three ladies.


----------



## cyndrae

Stacy I am so surprised to see that Lucy is having problems. She is just the sweetest girl. I am so happy to hear she is having surgery and will be about to recover. The first time I met you and Marina at the Dixon show 4 + years ago. Marina put Lucy in my arms and I fell in love. I could not wait to get my first maltese and have been in love ever since. My thought and prayers are with you and if you need anything please let me know.


----------



## Brick's Mom

So happy to hear that Lucy is doing well. Sending you and your family lots of good wishes. 

Sandy


----------



## maltese manica

I am happy to hear that Lucy is doing well!


----------



## doggyluver5

Just got to reading this thread now. I'm so sorry you had to go through all you have gone through with Lucy and her surgery and all the worrying. I'm so glad to hear that you have been able to "fix" her. I saw the pic of her you posted and she is a very beautiful dog! Please give Lucy a hug and I hope her recovery is speedy.


----------



## Leanne

Stacy and Marina I am just seeing this......so sorry you guys and Lucy are having to through the IVDD ordeal. It is painful and very scary. I had same issue with my Bichon's in the past. It is no fun especially the crating. I am glad it was an operable case for Lucy. Sending healing energy your way and praying for an uncomplicated recovery for Lucy, and peace and healing for you and Marina......


----------



## .13124

So happy to hear surgery went smoothly with no complications<3 She's one tough little girl and I'm sure she feels the love and support


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just checkin in I do hope Lucy is home with you:wub:


----------



## Deborah

So happy that Lucy will be OK. Also very happy to see that you needed a vet and went to a vet instead of waiting.:wub:

I think when in doubt you need see an expert. I'd never ask a plumber to do my taxes.:HistericalSmiley:



:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: So happy for all of you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Lucy is home! she was discharged today and we drove the 3.5 hours from LA. She is resting comfortably, has eaten and pottied so I am happy!





Here is a pic of her yesterday when I went to go visit her - hope it's not too upsetting to post. She had a fan club at the vet office and even more so when I showed them pictures of her showing at Westminster two months ago. 












She will be on strict crate rest for six weeks, which luckily shouldn't be too hard for her - she's not the most active maltese in the world. 

Thank you everyone for all of your comments, thoughts, prayers and support - I truly appreciate it!


----------



## luvsmalts

Poor baby, I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:smootch: oh Lucy:smootch: honey awntie is glad your home, I will continue my prayers, hugs to you Stacy and Marina thanks for the picture


----------



## Ann Mother

Wow that's a long incision. Did she have more than one herniated disc? What a sweet baby. Actually this is why I crate mine when running out for 2-3 hours. This way he is used to staying in the crate some. Same for crating @ nite in my bedroom. You never know what life will throw @ you. But since she is a show dog she is probably used to being crated some. Hope the six weeks fly by. They probably don't want her to jump up on you either.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven

Oh Lucy! wonderful to see her )) Poor little thing, what a massive scar, amazing she is pottying ok, she must be a trooper. Lola has that exact same bed since she was a puppy


----------



## hoaloha

bellaratamaltese said:


> Lucy is home! she was discharged today and we drove the 3.5 hours from LA. She is resting comfortably, has eaten and pottied so I am happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of her yesterday when I went to go visit her - hope it's not too upsetting to post. She had a fan club at the vet office and even more so when I showed them pictures of her showing at Westminster two months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will be on strict crate rest for six weeks, which luckily shouldn't be too hard for her - she's not the most active maltese in the world.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of your comments, thoughts, prayers and support - I truly appreciate it!


 
I missed that huge surgical incision the first time I looked at the pic because I was drawn to her sweet face. I'm SO glad you guys are back home safely and I hope Lucy doesn't get too mad at you and Marina for the forced crate rest  Kisses to Lucy...


----------



## edelweiss

Thanks Stacy for the posting. I know that you must be happy to have your sweet girl home. We all are breathing a collective "sigh" for you. Get some rest and rejoice in the moment. We will continue prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Aww sweet Lucy get well soon.


----------



## edelweiss

Oh Weh! I knew it was painful before I saw this pic, but what a reminder! She should definitely take advantage of cage/rest time! Has she tried standing/walking already?


----------



## Chardy

bellaratamaltese said:


> Lucy is home! she was discharged today and we drove the 3.5 hours from LA. She is resting comfortably, has eaten and pottied so I am happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how truly stoic and resilient they are? That hair will grow fast enough and her face is so beautiful that I almost missed looking where the incision was. Makes my heart smile!!


----------



## aprilb

Poor little thing..I am glad she is home and is eating and can potty.. very good signs!...she has the sweetest little face...:wub: Get well soon, little Lucy...:wub:


----------



## pippersmom

Oh my.......poor girl. I hope she isn't in too much pain.


----------



## SammieMom

Oh Stacey!! :innocent: but she does look comfortable. I hope she not in a lot pain. Her incision kinda reminds me of first time I saw Sammie's leg incision :w00t: not as long as Lucy but went down his leg and surgery was just for his knee. Surgeon said it is longer because we need to open so much skin but not all of it goes deep like at his knee. So happy she is potty and eating. :thumbsup: boy that's great. 
Give Lucy a kissie from us.


----------



## educ8m

Oh, that face! I just want to reach through the computer and kiss her. What a doll and a little trooper. :wub: Thanks for posting the picture. I didn't realize the incision would be all the way down her back. Praying for a speedy and pain free recovery.


----------



## Snowbody

Stacy - so thrilled that she's home. I did see the incision in the photo the first time but know that, hey, it comes with the territory and little trade off for going from not walking to walking so I think of it as a battle scar. How's Marina doing? We always think of her as so grown up since she conducts herself so professionally and beautifully in the show world, but still and all it must be hard at her young age to see her little partner having gone through this. Sending you all lots of hugs...and very gentle ones to Lucy. :grouphug: I think after all this I would need crate time!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

So glad that Lucy (and you) are home and that Lucy is on the mend. That is a huge incision for such a little girl, but it will heal and everything will be fine.

Personally I think I would like 6 weeks of crate rest for ME. LOL At least it should be easier for Lucy than some of the others.

Sending hugs to you and Marina and prayers that Lucy will have an easy recovery.


----------



## michellerobison

Poor baby, I'm glad she's home and on the mend... keeping her in our prayers. She's in good hands.:wub:




bellaratamaltese said:


> Lucy is home! she was discharged today and we drove the 3.5 hours from LA. She is resting comfortably, has eaten and pottied so I am happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of her yesterday when I went to go visit her - hope it's not too upsetting to post. She had a fan club at the vet office and even more so when I showed them pictures of her showing at Westminster two months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will be on strict crate rest for six weeks, which luckily shouldn't be too hard for her - she's not the most active maltese in the world.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of your comments, thoughts, prayers and support - I truly appreciate it!


----------



## allheart

Praying with all my heart. Oh bless her, I see now she is home and resting. Will continue to pray.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

How's little Lucy doing today? She's on my mind and in my prayers


----------



## MalteseJane

I didn't see that huge incision either when I first looked at the picture. I was only looking at her sweet little face. So glad she is home now and recovering.


----------



## Robynn

Oh this is too sad. The poor baby and they have no idea what's going on. Lots of prayers for poor little Lucy.


----------



## socalyte

Oh wow, bless her heart-- that's a larger incision than I expected. But, I'm glad she's home and now she can start healing with your excellent care. I hope she isn't too uncomfortable and that you can all get some rest after going through these last few trying days. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Julia W

Prayers & love to you both


----------



## Maglily

oh my that is scary but I'm glad Lucy's doing well. They do heal quickly.


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:wub: What a precious girl Miss Lucy is! Hope she has a speedy recovery. :aktion033:


----------



## Brick's Mom

Wishing Lucy a fast and complete recovery!


----------



## sherry

Lucy is such a special girl! So happy to hear all went so well! Hugs and Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Little darling. Good update, Stacy. Hope she continues to feel better. Bounce sends kisses and nose licks to her former playmate.


----------

